# lettera ad un traditore (frida e diego)



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2015)

La mia notte… che non vorrei più… La mia notte è come un grande cuore che pulsa. Sono le tre e trenta del mattino. La mia notte è senza luna. La mia notte ha grandi occhi che guardano fissi una luce grigia che filtra dalle finestre. La mia notte piange e il cuscino diventa umido e freddo. La mia notte è lunga e sembra tesa verso una fine incerta. La mia notte mi precipita nella tua assenza.



Ti cerco, cerco il tuo corpo immenso vicino al mio, il tuo respiro, il tuo odore. La mia notte mi risponde: vuoto; la mia notte mi dà freddo e solitudine. Cerco un punto di contatto: la tua pelle. Dove sei? Dove sei? Mi giro da tutte le parti, il cuscino umido, la mia guancia vi si appiccica, i capelli bagnati contro le tempie. Non è possibile che tu non sia qui. La mia mente vaga, i miei pensieri vanno, vengono e si affollano, il mio corpo non può comprendere. Il mio corpo ti vorrebbe.






Il mio corpo, quest'area mutilata, vorrebbe per un attimo dimenticarsi nel tuo calore, il mio corpo reclama qualche ora di serenità. La mia notte è un cuore ridotto a uno straccio. La mia notte sa che mi piacerebbe guardarti, seguire con le mani ogni curva del tuo corpo, riconoscere il tuo viso e accarezzarlo. La mia notte mi soffoca per la tua mancanza. La mia notte palpita d'amore, quello che cerco di arginare ma che palpita nella penombra, in ogni mia fibra.






La mia notte vorrebbe chiamarti ma non ha voce. Eppure vorrebbe chiamarti e trovarti e stringersi a te per un attimo e dimenticare questo tempo che massacra. Il mio corpo non può comprendere. Ha bisogno di te quanto me, può darsi che in fondo, io e il mio corpo, formiamo un tutt'uno. Il mio corpo ha bisogno di te, spesso mi hai quasi guarita. La mia notte si scava fino a non sentire più la carne e il sentimento diventa più forte, più acuto, privo della sostanza materiale. La mia notte mi brucia d'amore.

Sono le quattro e trenta del mattino.



La mia notte mi strema. Sa bene che mi manchi e tutta la sua oscurità non basta a nascondere quest'evidenza che brilla come una lama nel buio, la mia notte vorrebbe avere ali per volare fino a te, avvolgerti nel sonno e ricondurti a me. Nel sonno mi sentiresti vicina e senza risvegliarti le tue braccia mi stringerebbero. La mia notte non porta consiglio. La mia notte pensa a te, come un sogno a occhi aperti.






La mia notte si intristisce e si perde. La mia notte accentua la mia solitudine, tutte le solitudini. Il suo silenzio ascolta solo le mie voci interiori. La mia notte è lunga, lunga, lunga. La mia notte avrebbe paura che il giorno non appaia più ma allo stesso tempo la mia notte teme la sua apparizione, perché il giorno è un giorno artificiale in cui ogni ora vale il doppio e senza di te non è più veramente vissuta.



La mia notte si chiede se il mio giorno somiglia alla mia notte. Cosa che spiegherebbe la mia notte, perché tempo anche il giorno. La mia notte ha voglia di vestirmi e di spingermi fuori per andare a cercare il mio uomo. Ma la mia notte sa che ciò che chiamano follia, da ogni ordine, semina disordine, è proibito. La mia notte si chiede cosa non sia proibito. Non è proibito fare corpo con lei, questo, lo sa, ma si irrita nel vedere una carne fare corpo con lei sul filo della disperazione.






Una carne non è fatta per sposare il nulla. La mia notte ti ama fin nel suo intimo, e risuona anche del mio. La mia notte si nutre di echi immaginari. Essa, può farlo. Io, fallisco. La mia notte mi osserva. Il suo sguardo è liscio e si insinua in ogni cosa. La mia notte vorrebbe che tu fossi qui per insinuarsi anche dentro di te con tenerezza. La mia notte ti aspetta. Il mio corpo ti attende. La mia notte vorrebbe che tu riposassi nell'incavo della mia spalla e che io riposassi nell'incavo della tua.




View attachment 10627

La mia notte vorrebbe essere spettatrice del mio e del tuo godimento, vederti e vedermi fremere di piacere. La mia notte vorrebbe vedere i nostri sguardi e avere i nostri sguardi pieni di desiderio. La mia notte vorrebbe tenere fra le mani ogni spasmo. La mia notte diventerebbe dolce. La mia notte si lamenta in silenzio della sua solitudine al ricordo di te. La mia notte è lunga, lunga, lunga.



Perde la testa ma non può allontanare la tua immagine da me, non può dissipare il mio desiderio. Sta morendo perché non sei qui e mi uccide. La mia notte ti cerca continuamente. Il mio corpo non riesce a concepire che qualche strada o una qualsiasi geografia ci separi.



Il mio corpo diventa pazzo di dolore di non poter riconoscere nel cuore della notte la tua figura o la tua ombra. Il mio corpo vorrebbe abbracciarti nel sonno. Il mio corpo vorrebbe dormire in piena notte e in quelle tenebre essere risvegliato al tuo abbraccio. La mia notte urla e si strappa i veli, la mia notte si scontra con il proprio silenzio, ma il tuo corpo resta introvabile. Mi manchi tanto, tanto. Le tue parole. Il tuo colore.




Fra poco si leverà il sole.

Città del Messico, 12 settembre 1939


----------



## Fantastica (2 Agosto 2015)

che lagna


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2015)

gli innamorati sono sempre delle lagne


----------

